# كتاب عن الدرفلة



## مـــــهندس أحمد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

:11: لسلام عليكم جميعا أرجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب شامل عن درفلة الحديد ويا ريت لو حديد التسليح وجزاكم الله خيرا أرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## shimo234 (11 يناير 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## omar_ok1978 (11 يناير 2007)

بظن ان المهندس ماهر في الموضوع السابق أعطى قليلا من المطلوب


----------



## beshoybmw (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you about ur efforts


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 يناير 2009)

shimo234 قال:


> thank youuuuuuuuuu




على ايش الشكر
يبدو ان البعض لا يقراء الموضوع بل يكتب مشاركة "copy - paste " 
لمجرد المشاركة


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (20 يناير 2009)

سبحان الله 
أنا ملاحظ كده أيضا


----------



## enmfg (20 يناير 2009)

http://eng4ever.org/Metal_Forming.html


----------



## mahdey_lovely2010 (4 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد كتاب عن درفلة المعادن


----------



## omar_ok1978 (5 يونيو 2009)

يمكن تحميل كتاب عن الدرفلة من الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/224044384/rolling_mill_fundamental.doc


----------



## eng-mohamad (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخوي على الكتاب ولكن يعطي خطأ ما يحمل ايش السبب


----------



## shady512 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mahmood habis (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككورررررر


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

